# Red Spots on Young Eucalyptus Leaves...Ideas...?



## Earthling (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a young Peppermint Eucalyptus that has lots of red spots on the leaves. It had them when I first put her in around 12 months ago, which I cut back. However she has exploded in them again! Any ideas what it is and what to do? :?

I posted this question up on Garden Express Garden Forums, but they have a fairly limited number of users and unfortunately AusGarden Forum is no more. So it comes down to you fellow APS Earthlings to hopefully have an answer for me.....


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmmm... Chicken Pox?


----------



## Earthling (Nov 26, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> Hmmm... Chicken Pox?


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Nov 26, 2008)

It is most likely to be a fungal disease called, funnily enough leaf spot or leaf red spot, from my understanding it is fairly common and caused by long periods of high humidity, although out the back of queensland and a bit more is normally fairly dry, though i did get stuck in a thunder storm in blackall that was a rather humid day, try letting the ground directly around the base of the tree dry out and use a water spike to water into the ground, and do not water during the day. 
But i have been wrong before, so may not be this fungus.
God luck with the tree.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 26, 2008)

I;d also concur it's fungal - but which one...

Normally fungal diseases are called what they look like:

Haven;t read it but try:

http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0006/32955/Number_28_Leaf_Diseases.pdf


----------



## Earthling (Nov 27, 2008)

Twin_Rivers said:


> It is most likely to be a fungal disease called, funnily enough leaf spot or leaf red spot, from my understanding it is fairly common and caused by long periods of high humidity, although out the back of queensland and a bit more is normally fairly dry, though i did get stuck in a thunder storm in blackall that was a rather humid day, try letting the ground directly around the base of the tree dry out and use a water spike to water into the ground, and do not water during the day.
> But i have been wrong before, so may not be this fungus.
> God luck with the tree.


 
Thanks TW. It has been humid off and on out here the last month or so. Bit like last summer with 'build up' during the day. Will try what youve said. 




slim6y said:


> I;d also concur it's fungal - but which one...
> 
> Normally fungal diseases are called what they look like:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Slim...who woulda thought, calling something what it looked like! That link didnt help much, but it did lead on to good things. Goodo.


----------

